# IRD Cafam Cantilever brakes?



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with Interloc racings' new "Cafam" Cantilever brakes?

http://store.interlocracing.com/cacabr.html.

I've always like IRD's stuff, and these look nice (talk about a mafac knockoff!). I'm thinking about using them instead of Avid's. I bought some shorty 8 brakes to build up a new cross frame, but the centering adjustment housing on the spring assembly on one of the calipers cracked when I attempted to set up the brakes. While a replacement part is beinging mailed to me, I'm having second thoughts. I've used some of the fancy brakes like empella froglegs before, and found them to be harder to set up then less exotic fair, and I determined this time to go with more or a traditional, less esoteric brake. 

Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## 10speedfiend (Aug 10, 2003)

*They look nice!*

But 49$ Ouch! 
Wade2


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

think of them as the cheaper (by 50%) pauls touring


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

*clever*



weather said:


> think of them as the cheaper (by 50%) pauls touring


"Cafam" is "Mafac" backwards... cute. 

They look pretty sweet, but the Empellas aren't <i>that</i> hard to deal with. I'm totally into mine.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Those look damned nice to me. I've been looking for a set for this season that won't squeal like a banshee in the wet, but won't cost an arm and a leg like the Pauls. Nice!


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Those look damned nice to me. I've been looking for a set for this season that won't squeal like a banshee in the wet, but won't cost an arm and a leg like the Pauls. Nice!


OK. I just plunked down the credit card number to order some of these brakes. At half the price of the Paul's, and with what seems IMO to be a nicer finish than the Paul, they look to be winners. I hope so, and I'll post a review as soon as I've installed and ridden them!


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

OK. I installed these things on my Specialized CX frame, and hooked them up to some old Dura Ace levers and gave them a workout for an hour today. I used them with wheels built with MAVIC CXP30 SUP rims. Here are my thoughts:

The brakes are cold forged, and have the same polished finish of old shimano cantilevers. The come with kool-stop thin-line pads, separately packaged, which is a nice touch. However the Kool-stop pads are black, which are ostensibly for dry terrain. Since these brakes are clearly intended for cyclocross use, I'd prefer salmon kool-stops which are better in mud and wet conditions. V-brake type pads could even be nicer! But this is all nit-picking.

Regarding the construction of the brakes themselves, they are OK -- but just OK. The tension springs are the standard coiled springs. However, they are not sealed or protected from the elements in any way. There is a plastic dust cover that is ostensibly intended to protect the tension spring compartment (in the back of the brake when the brake is installed on the boss). It does not snap or press into the compartment; rather it sits between the brake and the boss like a plastic washer. Unfortunately, this "housing" is made from extremely thin and flexible plastic, and it distorts when the mounting bolt is screwed in to the boss. It actually looks like there is a small black potato chip between the brake and the boss, and gaps are left between the edges of the plastic washer/cover and the compartment containing the the tension spring, through which you can see the tension spring. This bummed me out as it is a less-than-elegant, and IMO, sloppy finish that I wouldn't expect in a $50 cantilever brake. I actually think that I may just discard the plastic covers and leave the springs exposed if I keep these brakes on my bike, as they clearly cannot serve any real function.

Set-up is the standard cantilever drill. I opted to use a traditional straddle and hanger rather than the ubiquitious shimano--type link wires with the plastic straws (I think that these things suck!). The straddle bolt on the brake is simply a pressure bolt. I prefer the set-ups like the Avids that have a retension clip too. I just find them easier to set up. 

While riding, the brakes worked well, and provided crisp braking with a minimum of noise. Conditions were dry however -- there was no mud. When I inspected the brakes after riding, a lot of dust and debris had made it's way into the tension spring compartment, and the spring return did feel a little sticky. I actually removed the brakes and increased the spring tension on the front brake (by changing to the top hole in the boss) to see if this helps.

The finish of Avid 6s and 8s is plainly nicer than that of the IRD brakes. But IRDs clearly provide more mechanical advantage and more braking power due to the longer lever arms, as one would expect. 

Overall, I think that these brakes are on a par with the old Deore or Deore XT cantilevers. I don't think they come close to Pauls, or for that matter, any of the exotic brakes. The finish is just so-so, as I noted above. But for half the price of the Paul and similar brakes, I wouldn't expect them to compare. 

However, $49/brake is far too steep for these brakes. IMO, a more appropriate price would be around $35, which is comparable to the price of Shimano's new BR-550 "road cantilevers" ($36.95) or Avid Shorty 6s ($39) In fact, knowing what I know now, I would not have purchased the IRDs. Rather, I would have opted for the Shimano's instead. I just don't see any reason to pay the $30 premium to equip a bike with a set of these brakes.

Bottom line: These are too expensive, and a less-than-elegeant implementation of a proven design! They just are not what I'd expect of a $50 brake. Were IRD to drop the MSRP, and improve the tension -spring and dust-cover design, this brake might be a nice alternative to a Shimano cantilever or Avid.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

when you state "they provide more stopping power" than avids, yet criticise them for a 15 dollar more cost, I get confused.

I nearly went head on with a car going downhill on a cross bike with sub par cantis.( name withheld)

the last think I thought of was " what was the cost of these brakes"

all cantis are inferior to V brakes, we all know that. 

Im seeking Brute stopping power on par with or close to XTR V brakes,...... finish, cosmetics, especially cost are secondary.

do you feel these brakes are good regardless of cost, or not?

Thanks, no disrespect...


----------

